# Metal Gun Smith’s Lathe - $1500 (Reno, NV)



## MrWhoopee (Jul 30, 2020)

Metal Gun Smith’s Lathe - tools - by owner - sale
					

Metal Gun Smith’s Lathe Grizzly Model G4003G travel gear has small slip



					reno.craigslist.org


----------



## Nogoingback (Jul 30, 2020)

If I lived closer to Reno, I'd go get it.  Great deal!


----------



## Superburban (Jul 30, 2020)

He has the chip pan upside down. 

Otherwise looks good.


----------



## benmychree (Jul 30, 2020)

"Travel gear has slip", wonder what that is about?  Could be just an adjustment of the feed clutch is necessary, or something broken???


----------



## markba633csi (Jul 31, 2020)

Even if something broken, Grizzly probably has the part. 
Camlock too. Woo Hoo!  Drive it away today!  Owned by a little old machinist lady who only turned on weekends


----------

